
Chomper: Electric Obstacle Avoiding Snowblower - bberenberg
http://transistor-man.com/electric_snowblower_9000.html
======
transistor-man
Small world, thanks for whoever posted this, this is indeed my contraption.
This is a bit of last year's documentation, as the vision processing stuff was
still mid-testing when the whole newsfolk found me.

